# LS-9?



## mcallister (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Bryan,
I noticed that you heard the LS-9's at RMAF. I have a pair on order that should be here in the next few months (can't wait!). My room is treated farily well with GIK products but I'm curious if there is anything you would recommend with the LS-9's being a array? 

My room is 13.5'x20' which may be a little small for these speakers (I plan on building a new house in a few years didn't want to upgrade from LS-6 to 9). Right now I have Tri Traps in all four corners with 244's custom sized filling in the rest of the corners above the trip traps. I also have around 70% of the front wall treated with 244's. The first reflection point for mains are treated with 242's as well as the first reflection point for the center channel on each side wall and ceiling. No ceiling treatments for the mains.

Now considering the height of these speakers it seems that the 244's on the side walls will only tread about half of the array. Should I try and treat the whole array. Also should I consider 244's on the ceiling above the LS'9s to help and keep my room from bass loading? 

Thanks for the help. I will try and get some pictures as well.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The room is pretty narrow for those speakers and the wide image they can throw. If it was me, I'd probably stand pat at this point and see if you perceive any particular issues. I'd rather see you wait until you get to your new diggs and see what's required there.

As for treating up high, the whole point of a large line array is to couple to the room. That's how they get the incredible bottom end from those smaller drivers. Also, the line array design tends to limit vertical dispersion over a large part of the spectrum so reflections are less of an issue.

If we were going to do anything to the room, it would be to potentially add some diffusion to the rear half of the side walls.

Bryan


----------



## mcallister (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Bryan.


----------

